# Rhode Island



## froggzilla36 (Feb 4, 2012)

Any other Rhode Islanders on here?


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm originally from RI. I'm now living in AZ.

Random, yes.

-Andrew


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm sure this will get moved eventually, but you should check in the "regional" forum section!


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

I live in Providence


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

New Bedford - Close enough... I work in RI. haha


----------

